# Adaptive Cruise Control



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

A distance adjust is shown in some marketing pictures; but it is not discussed in any of the press literature.
Anyone know any more? It is offered in the new A3 Sedan as well as the Stop and Go Feature. 

http://www.quattroworld.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/TTC140020_medium.jpg


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

I am sure the new TT will have distance control and stop and go. These are just software algorithms, and Audi has had them available for years already - not including them in the TT would be foolish. That is, for the European market. Americans may not get only one or none, because Audi marketing things we are stupid...

I recently rented a VW Golf in Switzerland that had both, and I really enjoyed using both. And I didn't wreck!


----------



## Bugnoxian (May 6, 2011)

I saw one on display recently and the chap on the stand told me it would come with all the assistant systems, however, when I spoke to my friend who works at Audi (Inglostadt) he told me that the car would not come with ACC.

I told him that would be silly since the car is also MQB, however he said as most people have the TT as a second car, and it's a sports car, that it won't be getting it.

I'm a bit disappointed by this as I LOVE this feature and still hope he is wrong, but I doubt he is. 

The German configuration tool should come online this month, so then we'll know for sure.


----------

